# First Lite Cirrus Puffy Jacket



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

First Lite Ultralite Cirrus Puffy Jacket
Size Large. ASAT camo.
New in package, never opened.
$100 for local pickup in Ogden area
I can't seem to get picks posted here so please see KSL link for photos.
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/53319379


----------

